
Reeling from algorithm glitch, Instacart institutes $3 minimum fee for drivers - seancaptain
https://www.fastcompany.com/90300962/reeling-from-algorithm-glitch-instacart-institutes-3-minimum-fee-for-drivers
======
dahdum
How on earth was this an "algorithm glitch" or anything close to "black box"?
It's how they calculated pay, by setting a minimum hourly rate and subtracting
any tips from that before paying out themselves.

This reporter is far too trusting.

> Instacart still hasn’t explained exactly what went wrong in calculating
> Arrigo’s 80-cent fee. But it shows the risks inherent in relying entirely on
> the “black box” of algorithms that, regardless how clever they are, can
> sometimes produce baffling results.

~~~
bb88
Or the developers are just stupid. Now they simply can add a simple if-
statement.

    
    
        if driver_pay < 3:
            driver_pay == 3
    

No need to bother with unit tests on that one.

[Edit:] LOL as seen below. That's probably how they coded it.

~~~
dymk
Actually you should have tested your code, because this does a no-op equality
test against 3 (==), rather than your intention to set driver_pay to 3 (=)

------
talltimtom
So.... they aren’t going to stop steeling tips, just limit how much they
steal? And they are claiming that it was an algorithmic glitch that cause them
to steal a drivers tip that one time... yet they aren’t going to stop it all
together just limit it.

They need to come out and say “all tips goes to the driver” or they are going
to dies in distrust. No-one wants to buy from or work for a company that
downright steals tips from its employees.

~~~
fuzz4lyfe
It's too late for me, I don't tolerate this sort of bullshit. I had pizza
delivered once and paid/tipped online (I have ten years in restaurants behind
me, on the rare occasion I eat out I tip really well) and the delivery guy
gave me a funny look when he dropped off my order. I took a look at the
receipt attached to the order and the price I paid was higher plus the tip was
not on the slip, I sent him a text with my order confirmation to let him know
what I paid he texted me back that this wasn't the first time they screwed him
on tips and that hes going to find another job. Every few months I post a yelp
review with this experience so it remains on the first page for the
restaurant.

~~~
paulie_a
That's why I just keep twenty in singles in my wallet, I never pay cash for
things but can just hit zero on the app and give the tip in person.

~~~
CodeWriter23
Those people really appreciate the cash tips too.

------
olliej
“Glitch”

US Labor law doesn’t allow tip theft, and changing pay rate dependent on tip
value is clearly tip theft.

~~~
throwaway2016a
Someone who has worked in a service job can answer this better but I'm not
sure that is true. My understanding is that restaurants routinely pay less
than minimum wage and then up your wage to minimum if your tips don't come up
to at least minimum wage. I'm not sure how this is any deferent. Though doing
it without the person being paid even knowing is abhorrent.

~~~
RHSeeger
Restaurants (and some other places) are allowed to pay less than minimum wage
by law (thought they are required to covert the gap if the tips aren't enough
to bring the user up to minimum wage; I've never seen it happen). If you're
not part of the group allowed to do this, you don't get to.

------
simplecomplex
Tips are so incredibly stupid, unnneccessary, confusing, and a waste of
everyone’s time and energy.

Just imagine... paying the price that’s advertised. How practical and
convenient that would be!

The obvious solution is a law banning the soliciting of tips, and let’s
require prices to include sales tax while we’re at it. Call it the “pay what’s
advertised” or “fair pricing” law.

------
rhcom2
Reeling from _bad publicity_ , Instacart blames a unexplained algorithmic
glitch.

------
foobiekr
“Algorithm glitch”

Amazing how this glitch also impacts DoorDash, GrubHub, ... and the glitch is
to cap how much they will use to offset their costs not actually honor the
intent of the tip.

------
Tossrock
Maybe people should start tipping in cash again. Every service person I've
asked has preferred it.

~~~
coreypreston
That isn't a bad idea, but not exactly something drivers can rely on.

~~~
tehlike
And it is not something i carry with me most often.

------
scarejunba
Funny. That would have been an interesting postmortem but I think they just
eat the tip. That’s what it sounds like at least.

------
paulie_a
Instacart should fix the other glitch, it used to be roughly one hour. Now it
is tomorrow, or the day after. Not exactly insta.

And the quality has gone way down, they'll buyers would suggest a better deal,
now they pick the worst if it makes their shopping faster

------
tareqak
Instacart is a YC company (s2012) [0].

[0]
[https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/](https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/)

------
berbec
The only glitch was screwing over someone who wouldn't stay quiet.

